# Wipro wase or Tcs ignite ? pls help me



## sanju101 (Jul 18, 2010)

Respected members,

 I have completed my BCA(2007-2010 wid 78% aggregate) and i have got offer from wipro (WASE) and tcs(ignite). am so confused about which to choose. in WASE i need to sign a 4 year bond. they are providing us with an MS degree from bits pilani nd stipend which is arround 10k in first yr, 13k in 2nd, 18k in 3rd and 24 k in 4th.
in tcs i need 2 sign a 2 year bond and they are providin mca from sastra university tamil nadu. salary vll be arround 1.8 lak p.a. and dont knw what vll it be after confirmation. 

 i request the members of this community to provide me with good advices regardin what i should choose. whether i should go for wase or ignite. i am so confused and i dont have much time to take the decision. i plead everyone to help me in this regard. thanks in advance.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 18, 2010)

First of all, Congratulations for your result and selection. 

I'm a TCS'er from iGnite. IMO, iGnite is very nice training facility. Great infrastructure with awesome faculties. It was a great experience while I was having my training there. You will learn a lot in there.

Regarding Sastra: Though they provide you an opportunity to do MCA from Sastra, their semesters are quite irregular.

I don't know about WIPRO.

BTW, if you need more info, you can PM me.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2010)

I know few guys who did WASE. From what I see, the curriculum is really good, classes happen on-time, company is strict about exams and it's a damn serious program. If you fail exams, your performance rating will be set to "Needs Improvement" which is not good for getting projects. 

On the other side, you are locked to a 4yr period and unless you do exceptionally well and stand above others, the increments, bonus etc will be low. 
If you get a regular job in product companies, you will be earning 2x-3x times what you will be earning by the end of 4th year.

an MS from BITS is any day better than MCA from Sastra. Period!

PS: If you have the capability to crack GATE and get into IIT, you better go that way!


----------



## sanju101 (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks a lot for the replies. i cant go 4 higher studies ri8 nw .

@desiibond
"If you get a regular job in product companies, you will be earning 2x-3x times what you will be earning by the end of 4th year."

could u list some companies offering jobs for science graduates ? if i join in tcs what is the salary i can expect after 2 or 3 years ?


----------



## pr.itdude (Jul 19, 2010)

i think u must go for tcs. 
coz a bond of 2 yrs is acceptable but spending 4 yrs is not advisable, IMO.
Rest is upto, look what u need and want.....ask urself. Both companies n programs are gud.

All the best


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 20, 2010)

On any day I will advice you to go for TCS rather than Wipro. Life's hell at Wipro while you can learn and earn a lot in TCS. No I am part of none, I am speaking from my friend's experiences and my 6 yr experience in this industry


----------



## Garbage (Jul 20, 2010)

^^ +1

Just, I'm part of TCS. And I'm happy with that.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 20, 2010)

TCS is like....they send resources abroad and forgets...one of friend is in US for more than a year...one is out to UK and US for more than 5 years now and other one is in UAE for close to 2 years...I am really jealous of them


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 20, 2010)

4 years of bond is too much, I would have not chosen that.


----------



## saphee (Dec 26, 2012)

Congo...for tcs ignite, Hi I am Saphee I am registered to tcs ignite this month and i don't know anything about how to get placed in tcs ignite. Can you help me to crack the tcs ignite.Please help me with some suggestion , how can I crack it.


----------



## Garbage (Feb 6, 2013)

saphee said:


> Congo...for tcs ignite, Hi I am Saphee I am registered to tcs ignite this month and i don't know anything about how to get placed in tcs ignite. Can you help me to crack the tcs ignite.Please help me with some suggestion , how can I crack it.



You have to give an online aptitude test on their portal (SSO - Authentication) I think.


----------

